# Yamaha Wave Runners



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Selling these for the same brother 200.00 discount for a forum member.

1800.00 for both machines and trailer

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=30731599&cat=148


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

sold


----------

